# Naturalistic enclosures for fancies, zebra and/or spiny mice



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

hey guys
does anybody have a photo of naturalistic mouse enclosures?
i'm looking for photos of fancy mouse enclosures, zebra mouse enclosures and spiny mice enclosures
i'm looking to get a vivarium in the near future when i get my snake unit sorted so i'll have room to give a nice size group of mice in a natural setting

thanks


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't see why you can't use the soil that gerbils use for grass mice, we use to keep the Spiny mice on bird sand with wooden branches and rocks and coconut houses with hay for bedding. but not reasonably as our supplier stopped doing sacks of it. 
if you want real plants you would have to check which are safe, but there likely to get chewed for bedding.

when you say Viv do you mean a wooden one? If so I'd watch they don't chew out.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I like the look of a more natural enclosure. I think there is a site out there from someone who is working with diabetic mice. If I recall that site has a number of attractive, more natural, and vine filled photos. Can not seem to find that bookmark, though.
I know of two youtube videos that are somewhat nice, if you don't mind the look of shredded wood substrate. You can use coconut fiber instead, or baked soil. It looks better at the end when he has added the herbage, although the mice didn't seem to care about it. :lol: I would prefer and suggest to just obscure the water bottle, rather than use a bowl. I also wouldn't use a desert background with a woodland effect. (Maybe I'm being picky.) But, it is rare to see a mouse enclosure that isn't full of crazy colored plastic.










Oh, they are in German, but hopefully that won't bother you too much?

-Zanne


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

thanks guys
lucky i speak german lol 

yeah, i'm meaning a sealed wooden vivarium or similar.. whatever space dictates really


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=9666


----------

